# DIY X1 2012 xDrive 28i Diff/Transfer Box Oil Change



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

I did my front and rear differential and Transfer Box fluid changes.

This is my first attempt at creating a DIY, so bear with me. I probably would take more and clearer pictures from different angles and lighting next time.

Attached is the DIY. Please ask any questions you have either here or in PM.

Thanks.


----------



## BloomingtonFPV (May 3, 2016)

Thanks for this helpful DIY. How did you know that you needed to change these? Was it part of your scheduled maintenance or was this preventative? I have a 2011 550xi and I'm not sure if I need to do these.


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

BloomingtonFPV said:


> Thanks for this helpful DIY. How did you know that you needed to change these? Was it part of your scheduled maintenance or was this preventative? I have a 2011 550xi and I'm not sure if I need to do these.


Its preventative and ongoing maintenance, I have no warranty left. For more info you can take a look at my post in the X1 forum here

The Bavarian Otto link is broken, new link for maintenance schedules is here. Find your chassis and go from there.

The PDF files are self explanatory.


----------



## wvadam (Jan 31, 2017)

How did you calibrate the transfer case? Special tool? Or dealer


----------

